# Uber Beacon



## wpbdriver212 (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm looking to get ahold of a Uber Beacon 2.0 if anyone has one available I am willing to buy it from you. Thanks!


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

wpbdriver212 said:


> I'm looking to get ahold of a Uber Beacon 2.0 if anyone has one available I am willing to buy it from you. Thanks!


An Uber beacon.....you ok?


----------



## wpbdriver212 (Mar 17, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> An Uber beacon.....you ok?


lmao. I've had knock off lights for a while and they all died. I figured I would just go for an official one. Are they no good from your experience?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

500.00 plus 80.00 shipping and handling. Some negotiation is possible but it depends on how much higher you want to pay.
It has been unboxed but never used and I was wanting to see about hacking the "Message to rider" section (if it is a digital display and not just a static back lit "buckle up it's going to be a bumpy ride" garbage) to say "Remember to tip your driver as they are getting less than you think because we at Uber do not know how to run a simple app based rider/driver matching system on the cheap"
And, I have to offset all the projected tips I could have expected had I continued with my project.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

wpbdriver212 said:


> lmao. I've had knock off lights for a while and they all died. I figured I would just go for an official one. Are they no good from your experience?


They don't exist, in my experience.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

wpbdriver212 said:


> I'm looking to get ahold of a Uber Beacon 2.0 if anyone has one available I am willing to buy it from you. Thanks!


Here's one on eBay... for a mere $500!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/UBER-BEACON-2-0-VERSION-Brand-New-in-box-Never-used/303515547896


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Here's one on eBay... for a mere $500!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/UBER-BEACON-2-0-VERSION-Brand-New-in-box-Never-used/303515547896


Should have been clearer......they aren't in my market.


----------



## wpbdriver212 (Mar 17, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Should have been clearer......they aren't in my market.


Oh okay, I've seen them a lot here in the Miami area.



Mash Ghasem said:


> Here's one on eBay... for a mere $500!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/UBER-BEACON-2-0-VERSION-Brand-New-in-box-Never-used/303515547896


I saw those eBay ones. cheaper on apps like OfferUp. There was one I was looking at that was sold for $100. Lol


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Should have been clearer......they aren't in my market.


Yes, shipping charges to Pluto are quite high! 

Actually, until I saw this post, I didn't even know there was a new Beacon. Now I see it's only given out in a very limited area, to platinum and diamond pros.



https://www.uber.com/us/en/beacon/


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I have 2 original uber beacons,. $300.00


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Yes, shipping charges to Pluto are quite high! :biggrin:
> 
> Actually, until I saw this post, I didn't even know there was a new Beacon. Now I see it's only given out in a very limited area, to platinum and diamond pros.
> 
> ...


Ah, that explains it.

Ever since they stopped counting "Unaccompanied Minors" cancels in our cancellation rate (and for a brief moment my Acceptance was really high) I qualified for Diamond and now have Platinum...expecting it to drop to Gold when this covid mess is all over.


----------



## wpbdriver212 (Mar 17, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> I have 2 original uber beacons,. $300.00


$300 pc or for both?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

wpbdriver212 said:


> $300 pc or for both?


Yes!


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

I just started using this beacon thing about 3 days ago. Haven't figured it out yet. Neither have my pax.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

wpbdriver212 said:


> $300 pc or for both?


Trade you one for a 12-pack of angel soft


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Uber Bacon 2.0!!










https://www.gainesvilletimes.com/ne...to-your-friends-glitter-or-worse-to-your-foe/


----------



## wpbdriver212 (Mar 17, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Trade you one for a 12-pack of angel soft


Haha. I'll throw in some purell


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

wpbdriver212 said:


> I'm looking to get ahold of a Uber Beacon 2.0 if anyone has one available I am willing to buy it from you. Thanks!


Why ?

So you can look like a stupid newb ant with a toilet bowl symbol stuck on your glass ?


----------



## wpbdriver212 (Mar 17, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Why ?
> 
> So you can look like a stupid newb ant with a toilet bowl symbol stuck on your glass ?


Its no longer that, it is now redesigned.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

So you can look like a stupid newb ant with an UBER symbol stuck on your dash ?


----------



## wpbdriver212 (Mar 17, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> So you can look like a stupid newb ant with an UBER symbol stuck on your dash ?


yeah just like that


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't know if the 2.0 operates like the 1.0 1.0 even if you were to buy one or another driver was to give you one, you weren't able to connect it. They only made the beacon option available in the driver's apps who were given the beacon. So if it operates in the same manner, only the Uber Pro diamond and platinum drivers in the select cities they've chosen have the ability in their app to connect with the beacon


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Before I stopped driving, I saw a car at night with both the Uber Beacon AND the rooftop billboard. It looked like a freaking circus driving down the road. After I stopped laughing, there was so much NAH!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

welikecamping said:


> Before I stopped driving, I saw a car at night with both the Uber Beacon AND the rooftop billboard. It looked like a freaking circus driving down the road. After I stopped laughing, there was so much NAH!


We have someone here that has like a shrine of trade dresses LOL some of them are even duplicates and multiple ones that light up. I don't know why anyone would want to draw that much attention to the fact they are a Rideshare driver


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> We have someone here that has like a shrine of trade dresses LOL some of them are even duplicates and multiple ones that light up. I don't know why anyone would want to draw that much attention to the fact they are a Rideshare driver


I try to hide my shame as much as possible but I guess others want to flaunt it to own it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> I try to hide my shame as much as possible but I guess others want to flaunt it to own it.


Mine are not up unless I'm at the airport staging lot and that just started recently. Security is apparently bored with no air traveling going on. I got approached twice within 10 minutes LOL so I reluctantly put it up


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You don't want to ID yourself as an Uber driver.......never.......unless you legally need to.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)




----------

